# Phillip "Pete" Starr, Yiliquan Kung-Fu



## pstarr (May 28, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

     I'm new to this forum but have been involved in martial arts most of my life.  Some of you may already know me but most of you probably don't - some years back I headed up the AAU Chinese Martial Arts Division and it became the largest kung-fu organization in the U.S. at that time-

     My first book, "The Making Of A Butterfly" (available in bookstores and on Amazon.com), has recently been published - it's a collection of anecdotes involving my teacher (who passed on in 1971), my classmates, and me - and each story contains a particular lesson or concept.  I figured that by putting this book together, my teacher could continue to reach out to new generations of martial arts practitioners.
     Although my background is primarily in Chinese martial arts, the ideas set forth in this book are easily applicable to any martial art.  It's not a "how-to" book, nor is it "style specific."

     If you obtain a copy, let me know what you think!  I look forward to many interesting discussions with the group here!


----------



## bluemtn (May 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk, and happy posting!  Definitely interested in seeing your posts!


----------



## Swordlady (May 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Looking forward to learning more about your art.


----------



## Lisa (May 28, 2006)

Welcome and glad you decided to join us.  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (May 28, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting.  The book sounds interesting... might have to check it out of the library.  I have a few too many novels and other volumes at home to buy something I may not reread and/or use for reference... I really shouldn't buy any more books until I build another bookcase - which means finding a place to put it; the room the books are in already has 4, all 4 feet wide and 6 feet tall, and full (fiction) along with several more in the basement.  Oh well, the perils of being the child of a librarian!


----------



## pstarr (May 28, 2006)

Thank you!  I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.

     Yiliquan is an amalgamation of Xingyiquan (Shansi school), Baguazhang (Zhang-Zhaodong's school), Taijiquan (Yang school), and Baixingquan (a form of northern Shao-lin).  Yili merges the principles and postures/techniques of these unique forms and adds a few concepts of it's own.

     Training is very traditional and includes practicing various fighting drills, chigong, grappling, weaponry, and traditional Chinese medical therapies.

     My teacher, W.C. Chen (about whom the book is written), trained under Zhang-Zhaodong and the legendary Wang-Shujin was his senior classmate-

     Anyway, I'm looking forward to many enjoyable discussions and helping out in any way I can.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 28, 2006)

Interesting info. Welcome to the board. I look forward to your posts.


----------



## Gemini (May 28, 2006)

Welcome to Mt!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 28, 2006)

Welcome

The Making of a Butterfly : Traditional Chinese Martial Arts As Taught by Master W. C. Chen  

I will have to check it out.


----------



## Henderson (May 28, 2006)

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## MJS (May 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask any questions you may have! 

Mike


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 30, 2006)

Greetings.  Looking very much forward to hearing your thoughts on various subjects.


----------



## DavidCC (May 30, 2006)

hi Mr. Starr, good to see you here on MT.  I've heard your interview on Martial Secrets podcast, and met one of your students here in Omaha.  I look forward to hearing more from you about Yili and qigong.

-David


----------



## Rook (May 30, 2006)

Welcome back to martialtalk Mr. Starr.


----------



## pstarr (May 31, 2006)

Thanks!  Great to be here!  This seems to be the finest martial arts forum on the internet!  Really.  I look forward to tossing in my two yuan here and there...if people don't mind hearing from an old fart.


----------

